# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  حجب الكاميرا وإخفاء عين الحقيقة ((بعد اذن الاشراف))

## jafaros

*بوست ((ونســـة))
:
:
:قصة من الواقع 
الابطال 
*سامي ... عضو المنتدي الشهير ب SINARY
*علي ... شقيق لسامي ... مريخي ومهتم بالكرة الاوربية
*جافروس ... عضو المنتدي 
* مكان الاحداث .... سنار 


:069:

في تمام الساعة الخامسة من عصر الثلاثاء رن جرس هاتفي النقال نظرت الي الهاتف فوجدته ابن عمي العزيز .. سامي عمر وعضو المنتدي المسمي ب SINARY فسألني وين انت 
اجبته : وين يعني في البيت فقال : انا جاييك هسي.... فلم تمضي سوي دقائق حتي كان يقف امامي راكبا دراجة بخارية فقلت : وين يا لذيذ أجابني : اسمعني عندنا تمرين خفيف الساعة ستة .. وبعديها ماشي مشوار ومامعروف ارجع متين وما عارف احضر كورة المريخ وين عشان كدة موبايلك سريع وشيل موبايلي دا عشان لافيهو رادي ولا كاميرا ((ربيكا اطرش)) .... وانت قاعد في البيت بتحضرا في التلفزيون .... وخوفا من لسانه السليط ما كان الا ان اخرجت الشريحة ووضعتها في جواله وقلت: له حاسب مايتسرق منك الموبايل دا غالي فرمقني بنظرة استنكار واستفزني وقال امشي العب الدافوري يا عاطل انا لاعب كبير ونجم 
قلت ليهو : نجم السعد ... فضحك وانطلق 

:cal: نواصل ... 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*شوف يا عمك حركات شمشرة دي ما معانا يا تفت الشمار كلو يا جليك منو هههههههههههههههه

همسة 

يا سناري بلاي طلعت بتاع ربيكات ههههههههههاي 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اها وبعدين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## مناوي

*وبعديها  الحصل  شنو ؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## jafaros

*لم يكن الحبيب سامي جادا في كلامه ولكن كان له رأي اخر بحرماني من جوالي ذو التقنية المتقدمة (( نظام انا عندي موبايل سمح وكدة )) وايضا كان يعرف سلفا باني لا املك كاميرا دجيتال 
بعد ان تعطلت الكامير الخاصة بي وبعتها ((فلست وبعتها )) .. قبل فترة دارت حرب مقالب ضروس بيني وسامي علي صفحات الفيس بوك بنشر صور نادرة ولقطتات عجيبة حتي تدخل العقلاء واوقفوا هذه المهازل ...
ولكن سامي كان يخاف ان ابدأ بها لانه ومنذ ان انضم في بدايات هذا العام لصفوف احد اندية الدرجة الاولي وبعد ان احترق كرتي (( عامل السن )) في دوري الناشئين ظل دائم السخرية مني 
بكوني لم استطيع الانضمام لاحد الاندية خصوصا بعد فشلي في الالتحاق بصفوف نادي المريخ ((الدرجة التانية)) نسبة لعدم تواجدي في المدينة سنار((الجامعة في الخرطوم )) كان يسخر مني ويصفني بالماسورة ولاعب الدافوريات ....
هذا ما كان يخشاه من جانبي لذا سعى جاهدا لنزع جوالي حتي يكون حرمني من سلاحي الفعال ... لانه كان يعلم سلفا بأن مباراة المريخ غير منقولة لانه كان متواجدا بالمنتدي خلال النهار ... 
المهم قدم لي الدعوة لمشاهدة مبارة فريقه في دوري الاولي يوم غد ((الاربعاء)) لمشاهدة المتعة الحقيقية ورصد لاعب المستقبل في مريخ العاصمة ((سناري )) وقال لي : تعال شوف بيكهام بيعمل شنو .. تقول لي بلة جابر بلة ميين والناس نايمين ... علي حسب قوله .
نواااصل بعد الفاصل 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بس بكرة ما تعمل لينا فيها وكيل اعمال
*

----------


## jafaros

*صباح الاربعاء 
الساعة الحادية عشر والنصف خرجت وذهبت الي المكتبة لاشتري الجرايد ... قالوا لسة ماجات ... اصلو شنو نحن في سنار ولا الابيض ... وانا جالس جوار المكتبة كان هنالك مجموعة من الشباب يتحثون 
عن فوز المريخ الكبير علي الموردة وعن حرمانهم من التلفزة فتجاذبت معهم اطراف الحديث واثناء كلامي معهم جاءت عربة تاكسي وبها سماعة ((مكرفون))..والمزيع يقول ... الي جماهير الرياضة وعشاق المتعة في دوري الاضواء 
اليوم اللقاء الكبير بين الاهلي والعامل علي استاد سنار في تمام الساعة السابعة من مساء اليوم ( الاعلان عن المباريات هنا بكون كدة ) ... فتحول الشباب من مباراة المريخ الي دوري سنار الذي يتصدره نادي الشعلة ... وعن التنافس المحموم واالدوري والنجوم ...
بس فرصتك يا جافروس طوالي سألت ياشباب نادي الاهلي دا عندو لاعب جديد اسمو سامي بتعرفوه .... قال احدهم : سامي بلعب شنو دا قلت ليهم : طرف ... قالوا .. اول مرة نسمع بيهو .... اللييييييييييييييييلة يا  امانة ماوقع راجل 
اخذت الجريدة وجري بيت عمي 
(ياخي الكتابة دي اتاريها صعبة كدة والله لقينا ليك عذر يا الشمشار)

نوااااصل بعد الفاصل 
*

----------


## مناوي

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 



السناري طلع اتو بنج كونج .... ولا حفياني سنار 


         معاك حق !!
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هههههههههههههه والله ي السناري 
م طلعت فيلكس
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*وصلت الي منزل عمي وانا كلي شماتة وكنت اتبسم ((زي نار القصب)) ولكن لم اجد سامي ووجدت علي الشقيق الاصغر لسامي (امتحن السنة دي وعمل 87.9 وقدم للجامعة وقاعد عاطل في البيت زي عجبكو )
يلعب البلايستيشن وعندو جن اسمو مانشستر يونايتد ودائما ما يلعب ويهزم برشلونة انتغاما) 
قلت ليهو وين الزفت دا..؟ 
قال لي منو ..؟؟ 
قلت ليهو سامي .! 
قالي مالو ...؟؟
قلت ليهو ركبني ماسورة وسرق موبايلي ....!!
قالي من امس ما جا .. في المعسكر .
بلااي هنا كمان بخشوا معسكرات ...؟؟؟ 
اخرجت الجوال واتصلت عليه ... 
رد الطرف الاخر : ايوة يا ماسورة :
هههه ماسورة في عينك جيب لي تلفوني سريييع قال لي : يازول انا قاعد اسمع بيهو وخاشي 
بيهو نت عليك الله ما تزعجنا انا عندي كورة مهمة ... ما تنسي بعدين كويس
قلت : حااضر يا بيكهام 

شوية وارجع ((يا الشمشار الحقي وكمل لي البوست دا ))
*

----------


## مناوي

*ههههههههههههههههههههه 


       الشمار غلبك 

الشمشار لا يمكن الوصول اليه حالياً 


المترة جات ولا شنو؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*جريدة الصدي .... تحليل جميل لمباراة المريخ والموردة ... عمود مزمل يؤيد حرمان الجماهير من المشاهدة ... وضعت الجريدة بجانبي ورحت في نوم عميق .
الساعة السادسة عصرا ... علي : قوم يا جن ارح 
انا : وين يازول 
علي : الكورة 
انا :كورة منو ..؟؟ المريخ لاعب في الابطال ؟؟ الكورة في ياتو قناة ..؟؟
علي : ابطال شنو ياخي انت سكران ولا لسة نايم ..؟ الاهلي والعامل  ؟
انا : اهلي وعامل دي شنو الاسماء الغريبة دي دا وين وانا وين دي في ياتو قناة (ممسكا بالريموت في يدي)
علي : ياخي انت ما عندك موضوع انا ماشي 
انا : اااه دقيقة خلاص قايم بس لحظة اكل اخد دش واكل حاجة وامشي معاك 
علي : ياخي الزمن فات 
انا : ياخي برشلونة دي بتلحقها 
علي :الموية عندكم جات 
انا :ماشغلتك المهم دقايق ونمشي 
جلس يتابع التلفاز بينما ذهبت الي ... وعدت سريعا احمل الغداء 
انا : ارح يازول 
علي: انا اتغديت
انا : يازول بي جازك انت ما ضيف 
اتغديت سريع وقلت ليهو يلا نمشي  اليانز ارينا دا 
 لحظات ونعاودكم
 (انا ذاتي بتشبك المحن براي).



*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

ههههههههههههههههههههه 


الشمار غلبك 

الشمشار لا يمكن الوصول اليه حالياً 


المترة جات ولا شنو؟؟؟



ههههه والله يا مناوي زهجت الشمشار دا بعمل الحاجات دي كيف ما عارف .... وحتي سامي لو ظهر كان ريحني من الموال دا . 
:13:
ارح يا SINAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARY
*

----------


## محمد star

*يازول على بالطلاق ماتتم الشمار ده انا عرفت نهاية القصه ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*ركشة 
سبعة دقايق ووصلنا الاستاد .... حقيقة هالني منظر الاستاد ... منذ فترة ليست بالقصيرة ومنذ ان ذهبت لتخريج زملائي في الخدمة الوطنية (انا ما ادربت طلعت صغر سن ) ..لم
اتشرف بزيارة الاستاد ... وبعدها ذهبت الي الجامعة ... وامدرمان والمفخرة استاد المريخ .
بصراحة كدة استاد المريخ خرب طبعنا وشال نظر عيونا محل ما نمشي حتة بنشوف ملعبها شين ودون مستوانا ... الله يديك العافية يا الوالي ويخليك لينا .. بس ابعد لينا ناس قريش ديل شوية 
نرجع الي استاد سنار ... بعد ان تجنبنا الوحل في بوابة المقصورة الجانبية ( عليكم الله يا ناس سنار شفنو المقصورة عندنا كيف ..؟؟ ..مافي داعي اقول ليكم .. عشان ما عندكم (والي ) 
هييييي هوا >>> اوعك من الهمز والغمز ياجعفروس كدة غلط وبتزعل منك ناس مرهف ومانديلا وديل لو زعلوا بتلقي نفسك في الشارع .
طيب ماقصدي ونرجع لموضوعنا 
استاد عبارة عن حوش به مقصورة ومدرجات شعبية مدرجات جانبية مافي ... النجيلة الله يكرمكم زي خريطة العالم هنا جزيرة وهناااك قارة.... وهنا محيط وهناااك بحيرة ... عارفين ليه ?? ماقلت ليكم الناس ديل ما عندهم والي زي حقنا ، النجيلة دي اظنها بسقوها في السنة مرة ،، ولا اقول ليكم يمكن تسقيها المطرة ... وبي جنبة ناحية السور في عُـشرة بتعرفوا العشر يا ناس عجبكو نبات عندو شوك ...  اااي الناس لما يكون ماعندهم والي اي شي تتوقعو يكون غريب في استادهم ... الله يخليك يا والي ... لم تكن الشمس غربت بعد ،،،، نظرة الي ابراج الانارة ... بس زي استاد الجماعة ... كلو برج فيهو ستة كشافات بالحساب ..وواحد فيهو اربعة ... 
دا شنو انا وين يا ولد ... قال لي اسكت الناس ديل بدقونا ... تحسست جوالي لالتقط بعض الصور ولكن يا حسرة الموبايل طلع ربيكا ... لاحول الله الله يجازيك ياسامي ...
دا هسي القادينا بيهو يومي الاضواء الكاشفة والسندس الاخضر ...؟؟؟ عليك الله ما بتبالغ ... عشر وضريسة ونيم تقول لي سندس ... رتاين ولمبات جاز تقول لي اضواء ... م عشان ما عندكم والي .
وتاني هبشت الجيب ... برضو ربيكا ... اااخ ياسامي مرات بتفكر والله ....!!! نحن نلقاها منك ولا من ناس قريش ..؟؟ 
اوصف ليكم بس برواقة 
بجيكم بعد شوية 

*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد star
					

يازول على بالطلاق ماتتم الشمار ده انا عرفت نهاية القصه ههههههههههه



 
اصبر يا حمادة قربت تتم :pati001:
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*اها بعد داااااك ...؟
                        	*

----------


## sinary

*وه وه وه واااااااااااااااااااااااااه في تشهير بي جاي وانا ما عارف انا حا اقدم شكوة لادارة المنتدي طوالي دة شنو يا ابو المواسير 
تاني عايز تولعة
*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*هووووووووي jafaros بعد عن سنار هي العاصمة عندنا
يسمعوك ناس ودالعباس بيهدروا  دمك
*

----------


## sinary

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابومحمد البركة
					

هووووووووي jafaros بعد عن سنار هي العاصمة عندنا
يسمعوك ناس ودالعباس بيهدروا  دمك



دا انا حا اهدر دمو قبل ناس ودالعباس 
سأقتلك يا جفروس وسأفرق دمك بين القبائل وفي القري والارياف :bnfjr: :wulsh2n010937esxh8:
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اها مشى وين ده ؟؟؟
*

----------


## sinary

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اها مشى وين ده ؟؟؟



يظهر وين يا كسلاوي حبل المشنقة في انتظاره :41jg:
*

----------


## jafaros

*بس معليش يا شباب امس شالتني نومة ... والليلة من الصباح مشيت السوق ... الجو نار والاسعار في السما ... والله بعد شوية الا نشيل القروش في القفة ،، والخضار في الجيب . غايتو الله يصبر العزابة 
نعود للموضوع 
*

----------


## jafaros

*جلسنا في المقاعد الفايبرية اقصد في المدرجات الخرصانية علي المقصورة الجانبية .... مافي كراسي لانو ما عندهم والــي ... كان  كل العدد داخل الحوش اقصد الاستاد لا يتعدي المئتان بلاعبي الفريقين ... حالتو قالو جمهور كتير ... 
حوالي عشرين  شخصا او يقل كانو بجوارنا وهم رواد المدرجات الجانبية الغربية ... بمجرد جلوسنا سمعت احدهم ينادي  فوجدته شاب اسمراني وسيم مفتول العضلات كان احد زملاء الدراسة في الثانوية فسلم علينا بحرارة وعرفني بصديقه وجلسنا 
نتجاذب اطراف الحديث ... 
كان الفريقان داخل الملعب عملية الاحماء ووضح ان العزيز سامي كان ضمن القائمة الرئيسية ... كان يبدو انيقا بلباس النادي الاهلي المعهود ..القميص الابيض والشورت الاسود ... حكام اللقاء اعرفهم شخصيا ... حكم الوسط عثمان خالد 
كان اداريا في مدرسة الامل للناشئين ... 
الجمهور كان متواجدا بالجهة الشرقية وعددهم بين التسعين والمائة وهو جمهور الفريقين وبعضهم يتناثر علي المدرجات الجانبية ... قاعدين في الحوش وبياكلوا في التسالي ... لم تكن هنالك فواصل في المدرجات ممكن تدخل شعبي وتقعد في الماسورة اقصد المقصورة 
عشان ما عندهم والــي ... 
عملية الاحماء انتهت وجاء الحبيب سامي قرب السياج ليأخذ احدي الكرات فلفتنا نظره بالصفير والصياح فارسل علينا القبلات علي طريقة النجوم الكبار ... كان يجلس بجوارنا شاب ((فاقد تربوي)) فبعد ان ارسل سامي التحية قال الرجل :
الناس ديل جابو ال .... دا منو وين ؟؟؟ هنا قام علي من محله محاولا الاشتباك مع الرجل السكران فامسكته ..
بدأت المباراة قوية بين الفريقين ... فريق العامل كان يضغط بشدة ... وبالجهة اليسري ..اليمني محل بلة جابر اقصد سامي ... ولم تمضي سوي عشرة دقائق حتي احرز العامل هدفه الاول من كرة معكوسة من الجهة اليسري هدف رائع وجميل اشتعلت من خلاله المدرجات 
الشرقية والشمالية ... وعم الغضب رواد الجنوبية (محل نحن قاعدين) وهنا هاج الرجل المخمور وظل يكيل سيلا من الشتائم الجارحة والبذيئة للحبيب سامي ... لم اجد علي بجواري ووجدته مشتبكا مع الرجل هنا تدخل الجميع وابعدوا الرجل من المدرج
نهائيا ..
اضيئت الرتاين اقصد الكشافات ... والشوط الاول يوشك علي النهاية ... احرز العامل هدفه الثاني من ركلة جزاء ارتكبها سامي شخصيا مع المهاجم ونال علي اثرها الكرت الاصفر ... 
كان الشوط الاول من طرف واحد هجوم من العامل ودفاع من الاهلي (بس زي المريخ والموردة .... كداب شفتها وين انت ) لم نري وجودا لسامي ورفاقه ولم يظهر سامي الا بالاخطاء التي كلفت فريقه هدفان نال عليها  السخط في المدرجات وتسبب لنا في 
مشكلة مع الرجل السكران الساخط 
انتهي الشوط بهدفين لفريق العامل ...
نوااصل  
*

----------


## jafaros

*بين الشوطين ... طبعا مافي غرف لاعبين ولاحاجة كل فريق بقعد بي جمبة والكوتش بقيف بعمل خطبتو العصماء ... لانو ما عندهم والي ... ياخي نحن في اونلاين مشينا رحلة سقنا معانا حامد الوالــي ،،، معقولة سنار كلها مافيها والـي 
ما علينا... المهم وضح انو مدرب العامل كان مركز علي الطرف الشمال لحداثة سناري وقلة خبرته واعتقد ان اللاعب الاساسي غائب لسبب ما لذا ظهر سامي اساسيا ... 
بدأ الشوط الثاني بنفس الطريقة هجوم عاملاوي ودفاع اهلاوي ولكن بدأ الاهلي مبادلة الهجمات وذاد تركيز سناري علي الطرف ومارس عدة طلعات بالجهة اليمني ومن عكسية بالمقاس من سناري احرز الاهلي هدف تقليص الفارق ...
ولم يهنأ لاعبو الاهلي وجمهورهم بالهدف حتي فاجأهم لاعب العامل صاحب الرقم 9 بهدف صاروخي من منتصف الملعب كهدف ثالث ...
كان واضحا تركيز لاعبي العامل علي الحبيب سامي باستفزازه باستمرار ... ولست ادري ماهو السبب ..وحقيقة وبعيدا عن التريقة كان سناري نجما وتفوق علي نفسه في الشوط التاني وظهر بلياقة عالية وتركيز اعلي ومن كرة مرتدة من مدافعي العامل انخرط السناري 
من الجهة اليمني داخل الخط واحرز هدفا رائعا لايحرزه الا الكبار ... 
كما زكرت ركز لاعبي العامل استفزازهم علي سامي وانخرط سامي علي الطرف ولكن عرقله احد اللاعبين من الخلف وقبل العرقلة استفزه بحركة غريبة ولكن التفت سامي موجها لكمة للاعب سقط عل اثرها ارضا واخرج الحكم البطاقة الحمراء مباشرة 
في وجهه 
خرج سناري وجلس علي الكنبة مش غريبة برضو ...؟؟بعد نهاية المباراة وفي الطريق للبيت مرت بجوار الركشة عربة بوكس تحمل لاعبي الاهلي وهم صامتون هههه ...
نواصل : 
*

----------


## ابولين

*السلام عليكم 00 يا جعفروس سناري دا مالك علية شيال حالة كدا 00 هسي انا قلت اخلاقة ضيقة  زي اخلاق قارورة
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله حالة صعبة عديييييل
الكلام دة جد ؟
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله حالة صعبة عديييييل
الكلام دة جد ؟



هههههه جد يا عيساوي بس عايز أكمل لكن الكهربا قاطعة والمطرة صابة وبطارة اللابتوب فارغة .......هالة سأبة
                        	*

----------


## sinary

*سأطلب من ادارة المنتدي السماح لي بكشف اكاذيب وتلفيقات المدعو جفروس 
*

----------


## sinary

*بعد ان كان الرد علي الطبيعة  بمقلب من النوع التقيل 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sinary
					

بعد ان كان الرد علي الطبيعة بمقلب من النوع التقيل 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
م تقول لي ودرت ليهو موبايلو :tfker:
                        	*

----------

